# Lets get on track - my cutting journal!



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally decided to start a journal, I had a topic going in the loosing weight section but it kind of started to turn into a journal, so im going to put it all in here and quickly bring all up to date.

*November 2010*

Weighing in at 182lbs (13stone) Just starting to get my diet sorted properly. This is what Ive been following for the last 2 weeks.

8:30 - Protein shake with oats

12:00ish - Tuna and light mayo on 2 pieces wholemeal bread

3pm - 4 egg white omelette with ham, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast

5pm - Protein shake

6:15 - Gym

7:30 - Post Workout Shake - Protein, Creatine

8:00 - Grilled chicken breast/tuna, tinned tomatoes, brown rice/pasta

10:00 - tin of tuna or cottage cheese (depends what ive got in)

My workout plan is a legs, push, pull, 5x5 compound lifts

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-s...beginners.html

My cardio is, 20mins low intensity after my weights.

*January 2011*

*
*

*
*Switched the routine up, and now do

Mon - Chest & Biceps

Tues - Legs

Wed - Shoulders & Tri

Thurs - Off

Fri - Back & Calfs (Also some tri sometimes if its not sore, as it needs to grow!)

*February 2011*

*
*

*
*Swapped out the bread for Nimble bread (aparently half the amount of carbs per slice as normal wholemeal). Also started MyProtein's Themopure.

Pics to follow.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

*November 2010*



*January 2011*



*February 2011*



*March 2011*



*April 2011*


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay so today was shoulders & tri.

DB Shoulder Press - 15KG x 12, 20KG x 10, 20KG x 8, 20KG x 8 25KG x 5

BB Front Raise - (bar roughly 10KG) with 5KG each side, 4 x 10 - - Super set with - - DB Lateral Raise - 8KG, 4 x 10

BB Upright row - (bar roughly 10KG) with 7.5KG each side 4 x 8

Skull Crushers - EZ Bar plus 7.5 KG each side - 4 x 10

Cable Tricep Extensions - 4 x 10


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Trained back yesterday, and bit of cardio.

Ok, so today bit of a late wake up, had my shake with oats about 11, then a wholemeal wrap with chicken breast and salad. Think I might have an omellete soon.

Going out for a meal later, so that will be my cheat meal. No gym today.

Weighed myself and now im down to 171bs, so thats 11lbs since end of November, not too bad.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like some good progress so far, is there any reason you do low intensity cardio? if not i would say from experiance you will almost double your fat loss per month by adding in high intensity interval training IE: 30 seconds work 30 seconds rest on spinning bike , rowing maching ect. diet looks good tho, good luck


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Main reason is to try and preserve any muscle, as I always thought low intensity was best for that?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

to maintain muscle you just need to make sure you are taking on 1g of protein per lb of body weight every day, you will only loose muscle doing high intensity cardio of you neglect your diet and stop lifting all together, you can loose a little this is true but the fat will come off so much faster it realy wont notice if anything you will look bigger due to the layer of fat covering your muscles being gone and putting them on display as so to speak


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers for the info! I will give this a go from Monday then and see how I get on.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck mate, main thing to remember do all work sets explosivly and aim to get up to the 150-170bpm heart rate range this is where the real fat burning effect will be there. but the rest periods are essential so that you dont get to much lactic acid build up and reduce work effort or get cramps


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so today was Chest & Bicep

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench - 20KG x12, 30KG x10, 30KG x8, 30KG x6

Incline DB Bench - 22.5KG x10, x8, x6, x6

Cable Cross Overs - 4 Sets, no sure on weights

Flyes - 7.5KG, x10, x8, x8,

*Biceps*

EZ Curl Bar - Bar + 10KG, x10, x10, x10, x10

Hammer Curls - 12KG, x10, x10, x8, x6

Abb work

Then I decided to try HIIT, I got on the bike in gym, went as fast as I could for 30 seconds, then rest for 30 seconds, then flat out again

I managed 5 minutes altogether, and just could go on, hopefully will be able to last longer on my next attempt ha.

Might try 20 seconds with 30 seconds rest maybe?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Todays diet looks like this-

8:30am - MP Instant Oats & MP Protein, Creatine

12:00pm - Tuna on 2 x nimble wholemeal

2:45pm - 3 Egg omelette on 2 x nimble wholemeal

5:50pm - MP Protein, Banana & Creatine

6:30pm - Gym

7:45pm - Protein shake, Creatine, Glutamine

8:30pm - Chicken breast in tinned tomatoes & 100g brown rice.

So far today, myfitnesspal add it up as

*Calories -1,458*

Carbs - 112g

Fats - 38g

Protein - 165g

Not sure how correct that is? Maybe I need to cut down on the carbs somewhere? And up the protein?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

*March 2011*


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok. So looks like the fat loss has slowed right down. Think I might need to rethink the diet. Maybe something like this -

8:30 - Protein shake with oats

11:00 - Tuna and light mayo with salad.

12:30 - Handful of cashew nuts from MP.

3pm - 4 egg white omelette with ham, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast

5pm - Protein shake

6:15 - Gym

7:30 - Post Workout Shake - Protein, Creatine

8:00 - Grilled chicken breast/tuna, steamed veg

10:00 - tin of tuna or cottage cheese, cold chicken (depends what ive got in)


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so started Jack3d last week, feeling alot more motivated, and feel like im getting some strength back, as this diet is making me feel weak. Also noticed this doesnt half raise my body temperature.

Also order BSD's Regenerate, as i fancy a break from mixing my post workout shake, and also want to see how adding some fast acting carbs directly post workout affects me.

Now im weighing in at 170lbs.

Fat loss has slowed down., but trying out revised diet as posted above.

Today was chest & bicep.

Chest

Flat DB Bench - 20KG x12, 25KG x10, 30KG x8, 35KG x4

Incline DB Bench - 22.5KG x10, 25 x8, 25 x6, 30 x4

Cable Cross Overs - 4 Sets, no sure on weights

Flyes - 15KG, x10, x8, x8,

Biceps -

Hammer curls - 15kg 10x4

EZ Curl - 10KG a side 10x4

Abb work, and 10 min jog to finish.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Been a week since my last entry, so back round to monday again!

Morning - 30 Mins fasted slow jog

Afternoon - Chest & Bi

Decline DB Press - 20x12, 20x10, 25x8, 30x6 (Forced negs on the 30's)

Hammer Smith Press - 40x12, 80x10, 100x8, 100x6

Incline DB Flys - 12.5x12, 12.5x10, 15x8, 15x8

Cable Cross Overs

DB Hammer Curls - 15x12, 20x10, 20x8

EZ Curl Bar - 10x12, 20x10, 30x6, 30x6 (Forced Negs on 30)


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuesday 29th

7:30am - 30 Mins fasted slow jog

8:30am - Oats & MP Protein

11:30am - Tuna salad

2:30pm - 4 scrambelled eggs, 2 pieces wholemeal nimble

4:30pm - MP Protein shake

5:45pm - Jack3d

6:10pm - Legs -

Smith Machine Squats - 40x10, 80x8, 90x6, 100x3

Leg Extensions

Leg Curls

7:30pm - Bulk Supplements Regenerated (Protein, Maltodextrin, Creatine, Glutamine)

8:15pm - Chicken breast and broccoli

11:00pm - Half tin of tuna

Calories - 1,565

Protein 183g

Carbs 114g

Fat 44g

Not sure if I need to adjust the diet, might not be enough cals, and might be too many carbs tbh


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wednesday 30th March

DB Shoulder Press - 15x12, 20x10, 25x8, 30x5

DB Lateral Raises - 7.5x12, 10x10, 10x8, 12.5x6

Cable Front Raise

Cable Upright Row

Cable Tricep Extensions

Close Grip Bench (Smith Machine) 10x10, 10x8, 10x8

20 Min jog after workout


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Monday 4th April

Chest & Bicep

DB Decline Bench Press - 20x12, 25x10, 30x8, 35x6

Hammer Strength Press - 40x12, 60x10, 70x8. 80x5

Cable Cross Overs - Not sure on the weight, 4 sets.

EZ Curl Bar - 10x12, 20x10, 20x8, 30x4 (Forced negatives)

Rope curls - Not sure on weight, 4 sets.

20 Mins Jog.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

How's it been going lately? Are you finding it hard on the fewer calories, ie energy down? Have you noticed an increase in fat loss? Just out of interest also, did you take bodyfat measurements before you started, even if it's not 100% accurate, it's useful to see a progression over time with it.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Feeling tired, I have 2 scoops of Jack3d before the gym and it seems to give me just enough energy to get through a workout tbh.

No I didnt take any measurements, keep meaning to get some calipers, think I might order some soon.

As for the fatloss it has slowed down, but ive been a bit lazy with the cardio. Hopefully I will get my **** out of bed and do 40mins fasted cardio in the morning.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Like I said, even if they're for your own comparisons whilst cutting, it's useful to have a rough idea how your body is shaping up % wise.

Getting out of bed is always an issue for me! Hate early mornings, and if you need to do the cardio before work then early it is. Always feels better after you've done it though! Are you doing HIIT or just normal cardio?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yea its a good idea, I need to get some measurements just to see if im still loosing fat really.

Im doing 30-40mins very slow jog on a treadmill, yea I have to get it done before work, and I hate early mornings ha, hopefully it will all pay off in the end tho!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Craig maybe try HIIT? 20 minutes and you're done (although often the thought of it at 7am would make you hide under the covers!)


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

haa, I might give it ago, I managed to get up this morning and do 30mins low intensity, lets see if I can manage it again tomorrow!


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just got shoulders and tricep done -

Thursday 6th April

DB Shoulder Press - 10x12, 15x10, 20x10, 25x8, 30x6

DB Seated Side Raises - 7.5x12, 7.5x10, 10x6, 10x5

Cable Laterial Raises - 20x12, 30x10, 30x8, 40x6

Cable Upright Row - Not sure on weight

Rope Tricep Extensions

Close Grip Bench

15 Min jog


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

well done on the cardio! That'll be me tomorrow, going to aim for 30 mins as well, it's been a while! Do you have to get up very early?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Get up about 7am, not too early, but I just love my bed too much!

Good luck with getting up ha


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

currently taking in around 115g of carbs a day, is this too much?


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

haha yeah thanks! I'll need it, I'll be up at 6.45 I reckon. Ouch.

460kcals for carbs I would say is a tad low. You still need carbs for energy so i'd probably up that a little, bearing in mind you're getting close to 400kcals from fat. How do you feel on so few cals?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats a little bit too early for me that ha.

You should get a journal up mate,

I feel pretty tired alot but I suppose its to be expected, I find it hard to get the calories in from clean foods, I was thinking maybe upping the fat and keeping the carbs as they are? Not sure tho.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be ok, once i'm physically out of my bed and had a cup of coffee!

I'd be the first to admit I'm probably not the most knowledgeable person when it comes to diets, but I know that carbs are just as important as protein but are drastically cut back when people try to lose weight. I wouldn't increase the fat, but if you're feeling pretty tired personally I would up my carbs slightly (unless it's sleep deprivation or over-traning, in which case get more sleep and cut back workout length/frequency). If you think you are still doing a weights routine plus a cardio session a few times each week, it's alot for your body to deal with. I wouldn't eat carbs and fat in the evening (or keep very low if you can).

And with the cardio you want to be hitting 60-70% of your maximum heart rate, best for fat loss.

Thought about doing a journal, just never seem to get a chance to get round to doing it!


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its a good way to keep you motivated and on track tho.

Yea I might up the carbs slightly, do you think its possilbe that im not eating enough to loose fat? I havent been hitting the cardio as much, and the fat loss has slowed down, even tho im still on a big calorie deficit.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I think that is certainly likely. If you don't get enough calories (but are getting some) then the body adapts to starvation mode where it will actually store fat. Why haven't you been doing as much cardio? Are you keeping regular weights sessions going though? I think with diet it's also down to your macros, % carbs/protein/fat, different amounts work for different people, but generally I would keep protein and carbs fairly steady, then adjust carbs down if fat loss isn't happening or has slowed. Are you eating anything late in the evening?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yea I've not missed a weight session this year! Ha it's just the am cardio I'm struggling with, I will keep at it tho.

I try to have some chicken/tuna last meal of the day or a protein shake and avoid the carbs.

I will up the carbs for earlier meals and make sure I do the cardio, then I will hopefully continue to loose fat, cheers for the advice mate


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Monday 11th April

Chest & Bicep

DB Decline Bench Press - 20x12, 25x10, 30x8, 35x6

Hammer Strength Press - 40x12, 60x10, 60x8. 70x5

Cable Cross Overs - Not sure on the weight, 4 sets.

EZ Curl Bar - 10x12, 20x10, 20x8, 25x4

DB Hammer Curls - 10x12, 12.5x10, 15x8

15 Mins Jog.

Feel weaker than last week, think its time to up the carbs.

Monthly picture update -



This year is the first time ive trained my legs, and I can defo see them starting to grow.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good mate, alot slimmer and your abs are starting to show through, you must be about 15% BF by now I reckon. What are you doing to work your legs? Definitely up the carbs slightly, nothing worse than having no energy for workouts.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers mate! Yea I think I will add some carbs up pre workout, but stay the same post.

Im doing

Smith Machine Squats (Due to having no squat rack)

DB Walking Lunges

Leg Extensions

Leg Curls

Can barely walk the next day, but like i said, never really trained my legs before this year.

Think I might be looking at a very clean bulk in the next month or two? Not sure yet.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure increasing Carbs pre workout will do much, better to have them post as a refuel. I think if you generally increase carbs slightly throughout your diet (maybe not too late in the day though) which should make a difference to your energy levels overall.

Always great when you get to 'shock' a muscle after not having worked it for sometime (or not at all!) Loving the pain!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, and a clean bulk is exactly what's in my sight after this small cut i'm doing, already lost a couple of inches off of my waist, so pretty pleased, and only dropped a couple of pounds, body measurements have stayed the same though, so on the right track.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like your doing well mate, what kind of diet/workout are you following?

What bf% you looking at getting to before you decide on a clean bulk?


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheers for that. Well I'm on about 2,700kcals, just eating sensibly, no carbs after 7pm, Protein/Carb/Fat split of 40/40/20 and it's hard not to eat more! Doing full body 3x week plus 30-40 mins steady cardio 3x week, feels good to be on track with it all tbh. Ideally, i'd like to get to about 12% bodyfat but it's not set in stone, just as far as happy and comfortable, then I can start to add in more calories but sensibly. I'm not doing full bodyfat measurements, only with the Accu-Measure calipers, but gives me an idea, and it's not been far off the result from larger calipers in the past. Made mistakes before by just eating lots and not thinking about the macros; it does make a difference.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

How about you, where would you like to get to ideally with your bodyfat or are you going by the mirror/pics?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sound like youve got your head in it and you know what you want. Hope you get to where you want to be, and diet defo is the key!

Im just going to go off the mirror/pics, i want to see my chest properly and some abbs, then I will up the kcals slowly.

Ive always just lifted and ate everything I could, and when I was younger it was the best way, but it soon caught up with me, and I gained a fair bit of fat, especially when I stopped going the gym but continued to eat like a hard gainer! ha.

Now I am trying to be clever about my diet, its good to see it rewarding me with a loss in body fat. And I can now see why everyone always tells you how important your diet really is.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Couldn't agree more mate. Will be interested to see what you do with your diet when it comes to it. Will you continue the log? I am seriously considering photos and a log once I start to lean bulk, just to keep tabs on it, If I can get the diet macros right from the start then it should be a good phase for me.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

You've come a long way bro!

Im subbed to this thread look forward to following your progress!

Good luck and hit it hard!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Craig, how's it been going?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Going to up the carbs slightly this week and see how it goes. I'm well under my maintenance kcals. So might add in more carbs and more protein.

I will post up today's workout and diet for this week later.

And yes I plan on keeping the log going, keeps me motivated.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

adsdj said:


> Looking good mate, alot slimmer and your abs are starting to show through, you must be about 15% BF by now I reckon. What are you doing to work your legs? Definitely up the carbs slightly, nothing worse than having no energy for workouts.


Definatly not 15% but, it doesnt matter really.

Also i would get as lean as possible before you clean bulk mate!


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Monday 18th April*

Todays Diet

Meal 1 - 40g Oats, 30g Protein, 200ml Milk

Meal 2 - Tuna salad

Meal 3 - 3 Scrambled eggs, 2 slices corned beef, 3 slice nimble wholemeal toast

Meal 4 - Banana, handful of peanuts and raisins

Pre Workout - Jack3d

Post Wokrout - BSD Regenerate

Meal 5 - Barbecued chicken breast and salad.

Coming in at about - 1,917Kcals

Carbs - 142g

Fats - 50g

Protein 197g

Chest & Bicep

DB Incline Press - 15KGx12, 20KGx10, 25KGx8, 30KGx6

DB Incline Fly - 10KGx12, 12.5KGx10, 15KGx8

Hammer Smith Press- 30KGx12, 40KGx10, 50KGx8, 60KGx4

Cable Cross Overs

Cable Rope Curls

Hammer Curls


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Tuesday 19th April*

Todays Diet

Meal 1 - 40g Oats, 30g Protein, 200ml Milk

Meal 2 - Tuna salad

Meal 3 - 3 Scrambled eggs, 2 slices corned beef, 2 slice nimble wholemeal toast

Meal 4 - Banana, handful of peanuts and raisins

Pre Workout - Jack3d

Post Wokrout - BSD Regenerate with 400ml milk

Meal 5 - Pork loin steak, boiled potatoes and peas (bit of a treat)

Kcals - 2,118

Protein - 194g

Fat - 61g

Carbs - 194g

Started to up the kcals, and dont know if im getting carried away now, going to see how it goes. Im still well under maintenace for a 170lbs 22 year old male.

Todays Workout - Legs

Warm up on leg press

Smith Machine Squats - 40x10, 60x8, 70x6, 90x3

Leg Extensions - 4 sets

Leg Curls - 4 sets

Not managed any cardio this week either, defo need to get that sorted with increasing the kcals.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so hasn't trained since wednesday. Mostly due to my gym being shut Friday and Monday. And

me being very lazy this weekend and eating crap.

Including -

1 Pizza

2 Chinese takeaways

2 Easter eggs

A selection of beer

O well! No point regretting it now, I've stayed clean most of this year. Just train extra hard this week now!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

hey mate, lookin at your progress pics - your comin on well mate. loosin the stomach weight I see too....takin shape man

J


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers mate. Diet is back on track today. Layed of the Jack3d for the second week now, still feel just as strong but nowhere near as much energy.

Just ordered 4KG of Bodybuilding Warehouse Choc Cookie, and some more creatine.

So will be starting the creatine again next week and having Jack3d before workouts again!

Todays Meals

Meal 1 - 40g Oats, 30g Protein, 200ml Milk

Meal 2 - Tuna salad

Meal 3 - 3 Scrambled eggs, 2 slices corned beef, 2 slice nimble wholemeal toast

Pre Workout - Protein shake & Apple

Post Wokrout - Protein shake & Banana

Meal 5 - Grilled chicken breast, couple of boiled potatoes and carrot.

Meal 6 - Half a grilled chicken breast, small pot of extra light philadelphia with piece of nimble bread (had to eat something as I was starving)

Can now tell that the Jack3d was supressing my appetite!

Chest & Bicep

DB Decline Press - 15KGx12, 205Gx10, 30KGx8, 35KGx6

DB Incline Press - 15KGx12, 20KGx10, 25KGx8, 25KGx6

DB Incline Fly - 10KGx12, 12.5KGx10, 15KGx8

Cable Rope Curls

Hammer Curls

20 Min Jog.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good mate, the BBW Whey is pretty good if you haven't tried them out before.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yea just tried it now, its not bad, very thick tho.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

craig24 said:


> Yea just tried it now, its not bad, very thick tho.


Not as thick as their whey caesin. It's like drinking mud! (luckily doesn't taste like mud though).


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so over the last 2 weeks ive hit the gym around 4 times! Ive really fell of the wagon, and as im typing this im just finishing a pizza.

The gym being shut 2 mondays and 2 fridays in a row didnt help either!

Feel like sh1t and need to get motivated! Hopefully going to get my act together from tomorrow and get back on it!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi mate. It doesn't do any harm to step off the wagon for a while now and then, just make sure to climb back on it fairly soon! If you need motivation, go and look at your first photo. And going to the gym 4 times in a fortnight is not so bad, let's face it, it's better than not having been at all.

Just a note on the BBW whey, it really depends how much liquid you put with it. I only use water for shakes, and around 300ml does the trick with 1 scoop of whey. As for the casein, 2 scoops in 500ml seems to work.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

adsdj said:


> Hi mate. It doesn't do any harm to step off the wagon for a while now and then, just make sure to climb back on it fairly soon! If you need motivation, go and look at your first photo. And going to the gym 4 times in a fortnight is not so bad, let's face it, it's better than not having been at all.
> 
> Just a note on the BBW whey, it really depends how much liquid you put with it. I only use water for shakes, and around 300ml does the trick with 1 scoop of whey. As for the casein, 2 scoops in 500ml seems to work.


Thanks for the reply mate. The pics do motivate me, from Monday I will be back training harder then ever. TBH the rest and extra carbs has really boosted my energy. So maybe it's not such a bad thing.

I tried the BBW Whey with 300ml skimmed milk and it seems to have done the trick!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

No probs. Glad the shake is better! Can't stomach thick milkshake drinks, bleugh.

I agree, a few days off or even a week can really do wonders, give your CNS a rest and you will come back with so much more energy. 150kg Deadlift monday then :whistling:


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Craig, how you getting on?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fat loss has slowed right down to be honest. I really need to add more cardio as I think my diet is good enough. Just can't motivate myself to get up and do fasted cardio still ha.

Here's my current diet -

Meal 1 - myprotein instant oats, protein powder and peanut butter shake.

Meal 2 - tuna salad.

Meal 3 - 3 scrambelled eggs with 2 slices of wholemeal nimble toast

Meal 4 (pre workout) - protein shake and banana

Post workout shake - bulk supplements direct regenerate

Meal 5 - chicken breast and cabbage with handful of cashews

Meal 6 - tin of tuna

Works out about 2100kcals. 217g protein, 167g carbs, 77g fat.

Haven't dropped any fat for about a month now.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Perhaps try and drop calories a little more, keep protein high though, that's what worked for me and have still managed to keep most of the fat off my stomach which is a bonus. How much cardio are you doing at the moment anyway?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Either 15mins HIIT or 30mins low intensity after each workout. I might drop a few more kcals then. Just feels like I'm already eating hardly anything ha.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Craig

Your body has got used to the diet.

Rather than dropping the cals, try changing things up a bit.

Reduce the carbs, and up the fats. Keep protein the same.

Good luck


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I would like to drop the carbs, but just not sure where from. I will have to log into myfitnesspal and see where I can reduce them.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

For starters, I would drop the nimble and exchange the cashews for a lower carb nut (brazils, walnuts, almonds, macademia)


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds good, I will give it a try. Maybe cook my chicken in peanut butter instead of the cashews?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so changed the diet up, now looking like this -

Meal 1 - 25g myprotein instant oats, 30 mp protein powder and 20g natty peanut butter shake, 200ml semi skimmed milk and water

Meal 2 - 1 tin of tuna with onion and cucumber

Meal 3 - 3 scrambelled eggs, 1 piece of wholemeal nimble toast with natty peanut butter

Meal 4 (pre workout) - ditched the banana, not sure what to have here??

Post workout shake - 1 scoop of bulk supplements direct regenerate, 1 scoop of MP whey, with water

Meal 5 - chicken breast cooked in natty peanut butter, 1/3 of a head of cabbage

Meal 6 - MP Whey, with 20g of natty peanut butter and water

Kcals 1,716 191g protein, 102g carbs, 64g fat

So a little tweaking has the carbs down, now if I add in some walnuts or brazils, and some flaxseed oil, hopefully I can get the fats up another 50g or so. Any suggestions aprieciated.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do as you thought and add the nuts in to meal 4

Run it for a coupla weeks and see if you drop any more fat.

Any recent pics mate?


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice mate. Here's a pic from today, straight after work, so zero pump.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Changed the diet up a bit now, im looking to get to something like Protein 40%, Fat 40% and Carbs 20%.

Heres how its looking -

Meal 1 - 25g myprotein instant oats, 30 mp protein powder and 20g natty peanut butter shake, 200ml semi skimmed milk and water

Meal 2 - 1 tin of tuna with onion and cucumber

Meal 3 - 3 scrambelled eggs with slice of ham

Meal 4 - 50g of brazil nuts

Post workout shake - MP Protein, 20g natty peanut butter, water

Meal 5 - chicken breast cooked in natty peanut butter, 1/3 of a head of cabbage

Meal 6 - 50g brazil nuts

161g Protein, 127g Fat, 67g Carbs

About as close as I can get to 40/40/20


----------



## thegilston (Dec 14, 2011)

great journal pal have enjoyed reading it


----------



## thedee95 (Feb 7, 2014)

Stumbled upon this when looking for eating ideas for fat loss and muscle growth. You made some sick progress.

What are you looking like now?


----------

